# Tư thế nằm khi mang thai tốt cho mẹ và bé



## Nguyen Lynh (11/3/19)

Thời gian mang thai là giai đoạn vô cùng khó khăn và vất vả của các “mẹ bầu”, không chỉ ăn uống, di chuyển mà cả ngủ nghỉ đều đòi hỏi sự cố gắng rất nhiều từ mẹ để mang lại cho bé yêu giấc ngủ ngon và sức khỏe tốt. Cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu thông tin Tư Thế Nằm Khi Mang Thai Tốt Cho Mẹ Và Bé để áp dụng nhé.

Giấc ngủ là yếu tố quan trọng quyết định sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé, với chiếc bụng lớn hơn người bình thường khiến “mẹ bầu” phải trằn trọc và vất vả để tìm được tư thế nằm thoải mái và không ảnh hưởng đến bé yêu. Sau đây là một số gợi ý về Các Tư Thế Nên Nằm Khi Mang Thai để đảm bảo sự an toàn tuyệt đối cho bé cũng như mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho mẹ.

*1. Tư thế “mẹ bầu” nên nằm:*
Khi mang thai, mẹ nên nằm nghiêng về một bên khi ngủ. Đặc biệt, nằm nghiêng về phía bên trái không chỉ giúp cải thiện dinh dưỡng và lưu lượng máu đến nhau thai mà còn giúp thận loại bỏ các chất thải trong cơ thể hiệu quả hơn, giảm tình trạng phù chân khó chịu khi mang thai. Mẹ có thể thay đổi tư thế luân phiên trái và phải nhiều lần khi ngủ tránh tình trạng bị tê và mỏi, nhưng nên ưu tiên nghiêng về bên trái nhiều hơn nhé.

Đặc biệt lưu ý đối với các chị em làm văn phòng vì đặc thù công việc và chỗ ngồi nên thường có thói quen nằm úp mặt lên bàn để chợp mắt buổi trưa. Khi mang thao mẹ nên tránh tư thế này vì sẽ khiến chức năng hô hấp của phổi bị suy giảm, làm cơ thể thiếu oxi dẫn đên lượng máu cung cấp cho thai nhi cũng giảm theo nhé!






_Tư Thế Nằm Khi Mang Thai Tốt Cho Mẹ Và Bé mà các mẹ nên biết_​
*2. Tư thế nằm “mẹ bầu” nên tránh:*
Mẹ nên tránh nằm ngửa khi mang thai, nhất là từ tháng thứ 5 của thai kỳ. Vì khi nằm ngửa, trọng lượng của thai nhi sẽ chèn lên cột sống, cơ bắp, ruột, các mạch máu lớn gây khó chịu cho bạn và làm giảm lưu thông máu trong cơ thể và lưu lượng máu đến thai nhi. Nằm ngửa khi ngủ có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến huyết áp của mẹ, gây chóng mặt, khó thở khi ngủ. Thậm chí nhiều trường hợp có thể gây tử vong cho mẹ.

*3. Tư thế ngủ theo từng giai đoạn của thai kỳ:*

Tư thế ngủ trong thời kỳ thai 3 tháng đầu: Trong giai đoạn này, bé yêu còn nhỏ và chưa tạo sức ép lên cơ thể mẹ. Mẹ có thể tranh thủ nằm ngửa, nằm nghiêng hay bất kỳ tư thế nào giúp mình thoải mái và ngủ ngon. Tuy nhiên, mẹ vẫn nên tránh nằm sấp vì tư thế này không hề tốt cho bé cưng mẹ nhé!
Tư thế ngủ trong thời kỳ thai 3 tháng giữa: là thời điểm bắt đầu tháng thứ 4 của thai kỳ, bạn đã có thể nhìn thấy chiếc bụng của mình “lấp ló” lên rồi. Giai đoạn này mẹ nên đặc biệt chú ý những tác động từ bên ngoài lên bụng của mình. Nằm ngửa ở giai đoạn này không còn là lựa chọn thích hợp cho mẹ. Nằm nghiêng một bên và kê cao chân sẽ giúp mẹ và bé cưng thoải mái và ngủ ngon hơn.
Tư thế ngủ trong thời kỳ thai 3 tháng cuối: Vào giai đoạn này, thai nhi thường có xu hướng quay về phía bên phải trong tam cá nguyệt thứ ba. Do đó, lúc này nằm nghiêng bên trái sẽ làm giảm bớt áp lực lên dây chằng và tử cung. Nghiêng về phía bên phải sẽ kéo căng tử cung và các mạch máu chính, cản trở quá trình lưu thông máu của thai nhi. Nếu thường xuyên bị sưng chân hoặc chuột rút khi ngủ, mẹ nhớ kê cao chân để giúp máu lưu thông từ chân đến tim tốt hơn nhé!
*4. Lưu ý để có giấc ngủ ngon khi mang thai*

Nếu cảm thấy không thoải mái khi nằm nghiêng, mẹ bầu nên để một chiếc gối nhỏ sau lưng, lệch sang một bên để cơ thể tạo thành một góc nghiêng 30 độ với mặt giường.
Tăng khoảng cách giữa hai chân bằng cách đặt gối chính giữa để giảm áp lực lên khớp xương.
Nên chọn các loại nệm như nệm bông ép, nệm cao su hoặc nệm lò xo túi cao cấp và không nên kê gối quá cao khi ngủ.
Trên thị trường hiện nay có nhiều kiểu gối kê dành riêng cho mẹ bầu. Bạn có thể tham khảo để có một giấc ngủ ngon hơn nhé!

_Hy vọng qua bài viết trên các mẹ bầu yêu quý sẽ có thêm những thông tin thật hữu ích để có được giấc ngủ thật ngon và thoải mái, và giữ được sức khỏe cả mẹ và bé cưng thật tốt._



_Source: TATANA.VN_​


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

tks mom đã chia sẽ bài viết


----------



## Nguyen Lynh (19/3/19)

Langkietnhi nói:


> tks mom đã chia sẽ bài viết


Cám ơn bạn nhé.


----------

